

Tilda, the Arduino-compatible wireless conference badge - jonty
http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/28558155390/revealing-tilda-our-camp-badge

======
Eduardo3rd
I've seen people use IR to re-program Arduino boards before, and I think it
would be pretty cool if someone wrote a self-replicating program that could be
passed on just by standing in front of another attendee for the length of a
normal short conversation. I'm guessing someone could come up with a pretty
interesting/artistic use for a botnet of a few hundred Arduino badges in one
location.

~~~
stinos
what if someone writes a virus and passes it via IR?

~~~
Eduardo3rd
I guess you could always disable the IR receiver via a pretty quick hardware
or software hack once you got your badge if that was a concern.

~~~
mattstreet
Quick hardware hack == piece of dark/thick tape.

------
K2h
I want to see a simple mesh network running across the badges, or maybe some
stationary base stations that use signal strength to real time track each
badge at the conf - and a big map overhead showing you where everyone is. Page
a badge and it shows up on the map for approx location. That is going to be a
fun conf.

~~~
ms7821c
We'd love to do something like this - we're placing "beacons" around the site
to provide uplinks for this kind of thing. We'd also like people to be able to
see who they met up with or spent time with. But time's pretty tight, as the
badges only arrive a week before the event, so submissions will be welcome.

------
conradr
Brilliant that it's being manufactured in Scotland, ( live in Edinburgh ) Can
you reveal who the manufacturer is?

~~~
russss
It's European Circuits: <http://www.european-circuits.co.uk/>

We really should have mentioned them in the blog post as they're sponsoring
us. It's obviously a big plus to have these being fabricated in the UK instead
of China due to our really tight lead times.

------
pyoung
Curious as to how much these cost to produce? I have been playing around with
some Arduinos and it seems like getting something set up with wireless and a
rechargeable battery is a lot more expensive than it should be. Would be cool
to have an all-in-one solution for this.

------
JL2010
Cool... reminds me of DEFCON's ninja badge which used 2.4 GHz zigbee to talk
to other ninja badges at the conference.

<http://ninjas.org/badges/defcon18.html>

